# McLux Fanatic Post here !



## Frenchyled (Mar 6, 2004)

Here are some images of my quite small collection of McLux. It is true that it's only the beginning and that I have already two unique models (Thank you Don /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif)
Thank you also to Kakster who sold me the third. (Standard Black McLux)/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

It would be very well if the owners of McLux could post here their most beautiful models. So all visitors could admire the variety and the beauty of these hand made Flashlight . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 6, 2004)

Beautiful McLuxes, Pascal! Very nice photos, too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 6, 2004)

Many thanks, Britt /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I forgot to mention, that my last one McLux ( gold head) had been forwarded to me gracefully by Britt. 
Still thank you for your kindness /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 6, 2004)

Very nice!!!! Who knows...maybe after the drawing on Sunday, I can post a McLux pic too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


-Allen


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 6, 2004)

Cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif ... another McLux showdown!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif














bernhard


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 6, 2004)

Very nice Bernhard /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Can you resize your picts to 640x480 ? Just to see it whitout use the mouse /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Ooops, it's already made /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
The best european McLux collection, no ?
Please Bernhard. Make a will in my favour, to bequeath me at least your McLux. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
If you ever sell one of these, please let me know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 6, 2004)

Mmmmm, McLux /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Here`s my pair - I`m more of a closet McLux fan than a full blown fanatic, but only because I`m already addicted to SureFire and don`t want to go completely broke! The PR917 3-cell is the latest addition, and the TK style was assembled for me by Don following the TK run as I missed it originally. The TK unit has a Q3L 1 watt LED and I can`t remember what 3-watter the PR unit has.






The PR917 unit (also assembled by Don if I remember correctly) has some groovy blue glo-resin around the LED for a cool afterglow...






I`d love to get more, and probably will someday. Maybe a black PR-T and a 2-cell body to go with it, if I can find such a thing.....

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 6, 2004)

Pascal ... sorry for those huge monster pics ... forgot that my new host is not imagestation ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
btw ... if you worry about the coolest McLux collection in europe ... worry no more ... it's yours! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif The only real "special" one I have is the Golden Dragon and maybe the Black Widow ... the others have simply been too expensive for me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif , I think you know why /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Chris ... this afterglow is quite cool. how long does it glow?

bernhard


----------



## jtice (Mar 6, 2004)

Great collections guys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I dont have a good pic of just my Mcluxs.
But heres one with them all there.
Its my "Spy Kit".
Theres probably about 4 more pieces that are not shown in the pic.


----------



## Francois1 (Mar 6, 2004)

Bernhard,
I _want_ to buy your golden dragon: your price is mine  .
Fantastic lights you have here, congrats, and thanks for sharing ...the pictures (sniff, just the pictures).


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 6, 2004)

The blue glow starts out really bright but fades quite fast after turning it off. Stays visible for a while afterwards though - in a darkened room it`s still visible after a half hour or so and probably more. 

BTW I have been informed (by the person who sold it to me) that the LED in there should be a SWAK. Apparently SWAKs are supposed to be quite white but I do find this one to be rather purple, and I don`t have any others of that bin to compare it to. Maybe it`s just my eyes, maybe it got frazzled by an X-ray scanner getting to me here which afrfected the phosphor, I don`t know. But sure is bright and throws a long way so I really don`t mind all that much!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## mut (Mar 6, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Nice pictures guys.


----------



## roguesw (Mar 6, 2004)

my modest collection, the first one is db400 q3j
the second one is db700 twak


----------



## Ratus (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice kit Jtice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

Uh, do all of the parts fit interchangeably? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## jtice (Mar 6, 2004)

Ratus,

Thanks.

No, not all the bods can fit all the heads.
All the Surefire and Mclux stuff is intercangable, but not all the Are stuff fits.

Arcs will go on any of the Mclux stuff, and the old style E1 and E2 bods. (with a very quick and easy mod)


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif Great photos, fellahs!

Britt


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 6, 2004)

Francois, sorry, I cannot sell this one. It is my precious ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Chris ... maybe this blue glowing thing adds its glow to the spectrum of the SWAK, making it appear on the blue/purple side?

bernhard


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 6, 2004)

Here are my two McLuxes...






The one on top is a Black Widow McLux, with a black 1xCR123A barrel and an orangish-red 1.2W Luxeon Star.
As far as I'm aware, there are only two of these beauties on the planet. Kiessling has one and I have the other.

The one on the bottom is a two-tone, part chrome part bead-blasted finish; it uses a white 1.2 watt Luxeon Star.

Both are equipped with the McFlood reflector, and as you might expect, both have a wider than usual beam angle. 

My web page about them is *right here* if anyone's interested.


----------



## Lux_Luminous (Mar 6, 2004)

Here's a few more photos: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif











I'm looking for a PR head if anyone has an extra to sell or trade.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

"Lux" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## darkzero (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm huge a McLux fanatic so I must share also. Not as nice as Frenchy's but I collect whatever I may take. Those blackies are beauties. Everyday I dream of owning one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif (anyone wanna sell one to me, hint hint? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif)







(from left to right)
3x123s: VV0U Direct Drive, TV1K DB1200 (parts not assembled yet)
2x123s: TW0K DB1000, Stock KL4 Bezel (TW0K DB917 in the works), TWAK DB917 (EDC)
1x123s: R2H BB667-Rev4, Q3J BB611
Bezels: Q3-LD MM+/WO, Dummy head for L1-BK (in the works), R2H BB500


Polished McFlood:






thx


----------



## chiphead (Mar 7, 2004)

These machine are sweet looking, where can one find them?

chiphead

p.s
 Wish I more flashlights had pocket clips.


----------



## mut (Mar 7, 2004)

OK here is some of my McLux.






Hope the picture comes out worth a darn.
EDIT is that better?


----------



## *PS* (Mar 7, 2004)

Fabulous!
I want a McLux!!
Kiessling,I don't look the second pic.Can you reload? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks to everything who posted their McLux images here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Now I do not have more than to make my market /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
From Bernhard, I want the Black Dragon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
From Chris, I want the TK 2003 One /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
From Jtice, I want the three 123A black Pack /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif
From Roguesw, the PR-T Db700 Twak /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
From Craig, The black widow McLux /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
From Darkzero, The polished Mc Flood /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif
From Mut, all his collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

If all my demands were honored, I would have the most beautiful collection of the world /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

I thanks you to have allowed me to dream, and to have showed me that it still misses to me beautiful specimen for having a real collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 7, 2004)

I know gladius, the first two of the three pics do have problems, I think I messed something up in the upload procedure. Will correct it tomorrow since I am at work right now.

Pascal ... never satisfied, hm? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
You forgot that TiN McLux with the landscape clip ... 

bernhard


----------



## K-T (Mar 7, 2004)

There are some fantastic lighs to see in this thread, wow!!! :eek /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 7, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif












/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif but /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 7, 2004)

Almost forgot, protection is a must!


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 8, 2004)

ah ... I was waiting for that one to make us all shut up and crawl away ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

btw, the second pic is fixed.

bernhard


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 8, 2004)

Martin, I don't doubt that your collection was wonderful /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
But here, in France, I don't see any of your pict /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I still don't see the Mut's pict too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 8, 2004)

Pascal,

Can you get to 92F.com or www.92F.com?


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 8, 2004)

I can't Martin, "Host unreachable" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Maybe I could tomorrow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 8, 2004)

Pascal, maybe it is better that you do not see those pics ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... you might faint.
bernhard


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 8, 2004)

Bernhard /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif


----------



## darkzero (Mar 8, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif Pascal & Bernard. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
Bernie's right about might fainting. They are some beauties.

(I updated my previously dark pic but not like it matters. Mine don't compare to the rare beauties others have. I want a blackie too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif)


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 8, 2004)

I changed to my other hosting company for the pics.

Maybe they will show up better for you there. It's actually a faster server.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## mut (Mar 8, 2004)

Made changes to mine as well. 
Can you see it now?, can you see it now?(sounds like a commercial) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## kaseri (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Darell (Mar 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
My web page about them is *right here* if anyone's interested. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hey Craig -

If you're interested in tuning up your page on them, the black ones are actually HA-III, and the silver ones are EN. The matte parts are bead blasted first, but the entire light is then EN coated. The lenses were all mineral glass, and these should all be leak-free to the deepest bathtup depths that we tested them to. The officialy name for all of these, of course is "McLux."


----------



## Darell (Mar 8, 2004)

** Edit: Well poop. I'd post a picture, but my server was down. Was wondering where my Avatar went...


----------



## chiaroscuro (Mar 8, 2004)

Green with envy,I am./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif Great collections and photos,all. I do hope that some of you actually use these beauties and don't have them all tucked away in safety deposit boxes./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Does anyone know ( McLux,are you out there?) if there might be a future production run by the Skunk Works gang of a next generation McLux light ?
I would be very interested. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gifWill make necessary sacrifices,1st born,etc.


----------



## Darell (Mar 8, 2004)

At this point, it is all pieces, baby! Of course nobody actually tells me anything, so who knows? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

OK, it would appear that my server is working againg - here are shots that I typically post in these sorts of threads. Yes, I even polished the brass nubbins for the shots /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## mut (Mar 8, 2004)

Darell /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## evanlocc (Mar 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*chiaroscuro said:*
Green with envy,I am./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif Great collections and photos,all. I do hope that some of you actually use these beauties and don't have them all tucked away in safety deposit boxes./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Does anyone know ( McLux,are you out there?) if there might be a future production run by the Skunk Works gang of a next generation McLux light ?
I would be very interested. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gifWill make necessary sacrifices,1st born,etc. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes! if there are next McLux! <font color="blue"> I WANT ONE</font> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

Last time when i get here its already gone. Will the next be soon.?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Chris M. said:*
BTW I have been informed (by the person who sold it to me) that the LED in there should be a SWAK. Apparently SWAKs are supposed to be quite white but I do find this one to be rather purple, and I don`t have any others of that bin to compare it to. Maybe it`s just my eyes, maybe it got frazzled by an X-ray scanner getting to me here which afrfected the phosphor, I don`t know. But sure is bright and throws a long way so I really don`t mind all that much!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Chris, I've got a TWAK in my 2x123 McLuxPR (EDC) driven by a DB917 and it's got a purplish tint too. I've heard the same, that TWAKs are very white with a slight blue tint. 

I guess maybe those reports of TWAKs being very white with slight blue tint are those that were driven hard or we're just not grand prize winners of the luxeon lottery. I have a TV1K, TV1J, & a TV0K driven all higher than 1A and all I see is very white light. I can't see the slightest differences between the V0 & V1. Had another TV1K driven at 700ma and I could see a slight yellow tint, very warm.

The two TWAKs (sold one) that I had were both purplish. The one I sold wasn't even used, lit it up on 50ma and I could see the purple tint. The purplish is slight and doesn't bother me often (after all I EDC it) but I have so many T bins (better IMO) now I didn't want the extra TWAK.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*
Hey Craig -

If you're interested in tuning up your page on them, the black ones are actually HA-III, and the silver ones are EN. The matte parts are bead blasted first, but the entire light is then EN coated. The lenses were all mineral glass, and these should all be leak-free to the deepest bathtup depths that we tested them to. The officialy name for all of these, of course is "McLux." 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hi Darell,

Thank you for the information. I added it to the web page, and FTP'd it up, along with my What's New page so people will know the McLux page was updated.


----------



## K-T (Mar 9, 2004)

These lights impressed me when they were first introduced by the SkunkCrew and somehow they still manage to take my breath when viewing threads like these - lots of skill, time and knowledge went into these little lights and one can see and feel it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif :wants one:


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 9, 2004)

It's time to wake me up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif

Hey Mut ! I don't see your pict nor your avatar now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Martin, the gold one is very nice, how many /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I fainted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif
Kaseri, not so bad, but too conventional for me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Darell, like said Mut /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif Very nice tripod /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

All your photos are fantastic and give desire (envy ?) to possess these flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## kakster (Mar 9, 2004)

Ive only got 1 collectable McLux left /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 9, 2004)

What's in the head?


----------



## kakster (Mar 9, 2004)

Nothing special...just a DB750 with a VVOU 5 watter. I use a sanded McFlood for the optics, it makes a fantastically smooth close range flood.


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 9, 2004)

wow kakster! that one is a real eye-opener!
if you ever want to get rid of it ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 11, 2004)

Due to looking at this thread, I am becoming blind. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Mut and Beretta, I finally saw your fabulous treasures, but I believe that I have no longer to see it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## dukeleto (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Frenchy, fellow lyonnais, nice avatar!!

Olivier


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Dukeleto,

Fellow ?, where is yours (avatar) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

And now in the thread subject, no more McLux fanatics wants to post here ? I am not sure I have saw all Mcluxes made, and you ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 15, 2004)

I have a couple heads to build, then I can take another pic. Currently one of the McLux bodies is headless and the other has an E2C with a P91 and C2 head.


----------



## scrappy (Mar 15, 2004)

Very stupid Newbie question. WHERE CAN YOU BUY THESE? When are they available? Will there be any more? These photos are amazing, I want one (well like five or ten to be more realistic. Man they are awesome. Rich


----------



## wasabe64 (Mar 17, 2004)

Here are my only McLux lights, no originals yet, but there is always hope.


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Wasabe64,

It's certainly the first, but not the last /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
And, no matter about it's original or not, it's definitely a MCLUX /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Scrapy, you can look at _ B/S/T Lights_ or _CPF's Custom and mod B/S/T_ Forums to buy a second hand one. Or you can build your own, go here for that : Dat2Zip


----------



## bwcaw (Mar 23, 2004)

Here is my part mclux light:





And to prove that these PRT's actually get used, my dad's e2e with prt:


----------



## jtice (Mar 23, 2004)

heh, personally, I like the Maglite there with bullet holes in it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## chamenos (Mar 23, 2004)

wow...what rounds were the maglite shot with? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## bwcaw (Mar 23, 2004)

I used 22 magnum jhp's to "modify" that [email protected] They make good targets! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif Here's another pic of it:




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 24, 2004)

Hehe, nice shooting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

It's the first Mag-Lite 1D /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Did you try on Mclux? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
...
Did you try on Mclux? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pascal, bite your tounge! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## bwcaw (Mar 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*

Did you try on Mclux? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Send me one of yours and I will /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 24, 2004)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En réponse à:</font><hr />
*bwcaw said:*

Send me one of yours and I will /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have only three, but you always can ask Beretta if he don't want to send you one of its /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 24, 2004)

of course no McLux will ever break when hit with those little bullets /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I am sure Don will replace every single unit that faisl after a hit following his lifetime-warranty /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard

P.S.: well, if you really want to try, take one of Pascal's units, just like bwcaw said ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## chamenos (Mar 24, 2004)

did any of the bullets get lodged in the maglite's head or did they all punch clean through it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## flash.... (Mar 24, 2004)

Drool every where!!
Just out of curiosity... I have an original First run DIY McLux 3x123 black direct drive with a 5W white.
What's it worth??
If I can get some time later tonight, I will post my collection. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtice (Mar 24, 2004)

Does it have a black body also?
If so,,, a good bit.

Damn an original, with 5W, that has to get HOT.


----------



## bwcaw (Mar 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*chamenos said:*
did any of the bullets get lodged in the maglite's head or did they all punch clean through it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
They all went clean through except for one that hit the thick bezel portion of the light, that round made a .25 in deep crater and vaporised. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

If anybody wants to send me any mcluxes to "test" feel free! I don't think I could bring myself to shoot a mclux though, that is way too nice a light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## darkzero (Mar 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*flash.... said:*
Just out of curiosity... I have an original First run DIY McLux 3x123 black direct drive with a 5W white.
What's it worth??


[/ QUOTE ]

So does this mean it's up for grabs?? If so I'm first in line!!
Sorry just had to make sure and try. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Mar 24, 2004)

flash, if you're not happy with the beam with the 5w, you might want to try a different collimator (the NX05 gives a crappy beam)...or just use a polished McFlood...or maybe just change the led to a 3w and use a Fraen!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flash.... (Mar 25, 2004)

Well here they are... 
My McLuxes and some McLux parts on SF bodies...




I am addicted to them all. I feel like daffy duck in his oyster shreking over and over... "Mine, mine, mine .. I'm Rich!.. Filthly Rich!" 
Hope Craig see's this post as I threw in the Borg light for effect from another thread he started about the borg lights. Mine is Green!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. (I might be partial to blue however... hint, hint.)

As far as letting go the Black 3x123 McLux....
Well here's the thing... It's not the beam, it's just not my favorite light all in black. I much more enjoy it configured like this.




And this, a 5 Watt 3x123 Royal Blue DD monster (I call it the "Black & Blue Royal McLux" is what I want to keep, but I also don't want to seperate the pair as they are original together.
I then use the black stock McLux head on the Black surefire 2x123 body for a low output but very long time running light all in black. (top leftmost light) Just wondered what it was worth to someone...

It would however, have to be a firm push to get me to part with it....


----------



## darkzero (Mar 25, 2004)

flash, PM sent


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*flash.... said:*
...Hope Craig see's this post as I threw in the Borg light for effect from another thread he started about the borg lights. Mine is Green!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. (I might be partial to blue however... hint, hint.)... 

[/ QUOTE ]
How cool!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif McLuxes on a green "Borg lite". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Just don't get zapped when you take the McLuxes off - the light you have them on uses a very high voltage, and some of that can leach through the glass. 
I'm not too worried about the lights themselves, because they have all-metal bodies and probably wouldn't get zapped inside by the Luminglas's charge.
But it's very cool that you used that light as a background for your McLux collection photograph. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## jtice (Mar 25, 2004)

Heh, I have one of those cool lightning type lights. Mines blue.

I actually thought about taking a few pics JUST like that. heh lol

Nice lights, and pic. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 25, 2004)

flash ... great pic!
bernhard


----------



## akula88 (Mar 25, 2004)

Can anybody post a McLux head (not PR) on an SF E1 or E2 body?

- thanks.


----------



## jtice (Mar 25, 2004)

On the second page. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
http://www.jtice.com/images/galleries/lights/mclux/

The dark black ring on the E1 is instant HA.... (a sharpie marker)
The E1 body was turned down so an Arc LS head will now fit on it.


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 25, 2004)

I think it is time now that Don posts a pic of a on-of-a-kind McLux to make us all drool like infants ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

hey jtice ... nice collection of pics there! I feel honored to see some of mine there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

bk


----------



## jtice (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks Kiessling.

I am trying to get together a huge light gallery for you guys.
Not all of it is up yet, and there are many more to come.

BTW, anyone ever wanting to see a certain photo, or a certain combination of parts, please feel free to ask me to take some photos for you. As long as I have the lights in question, Ill whip up what ever you need.


----------



## flash.... (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone...
jtice..
I was thinking of doing a web site soon with all my lights.
But your site would be awsome... 
Would you have enough room for everyone?


----------



## akula88 (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks for Page 2, jtice ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

BTW, Where can we get a McLux HA-Natural head? Dat2Zip seemed to have only EN in stock. I want to match the color to E1e HA bodies.

- johnny


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*akula88 said:*
Can anybody post a McLux head (not PR) on an SF E1 or E2 body?

- thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]






This is a McLux Black Widow head on a SureFire E2E body.
I took the batteries out so I would not accidentally blow up my Black Widow. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Hope this is helpful. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtice (Mar 26, 2004)

Flash,

If you need something hosted sometime, I can help you out.
But I dont know if I want to actually let everyone host their galleries on my site, due to space issues.

Look at Logicnerd's sig line, HE is the person you want.
He has already setup a very easy to use, and feature packed gallery hosting site.
You can host any light related gallery there you want.

I would gladly link to your gallery from mine though if you wanted.

akula88,

There are not HA natural Mclux heads.
The two in my pics are EN and Black.
The EN doesnt look too bad with the E bodies.
Only the PR-T heads can be purchased in HA Natural.


----------



## ymcjason (Apr 11, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am a newbie, and I am looking for a PRT head for my SF L4. I want to find a bezel upgrade for my L4 so that the beam will be tight and throw far like the SF X200. Any suggestion, and how much would it cost? Thanks.


----------



## Hoghead (Apr 11, 2004)

ymcjason,
PM sent.
Click on the flashing envelope at the top left of your screen.


----------



## Frenchyled (May 1, 2004)

Since my first post here, I acquire some very nice Mcluxes.
So I post a new picture here of all my McLux's babies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif







* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Click to enlarge /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif *


----------



## mut (May 1, 2004)

Nice Pascal. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Hopefully I can update my McLux collection picture next week. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

mut


----------



## Frenchyled (May 1, 2004)

For sure Mut /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I have already made the parcel, and wait monday morning to go to the post office /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Cool


----------



## McGizmo (May 1, 2004)

Mut,

I'm waiting for you to update your avatar! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## mut (May 1, 2004)

McGizmo you have a PM


----------



## McGizmo (May 1, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 15, 2004)

And now, ladies and gentlemen, one of a kind McLux from Don aka McGizmo. My nice Cpf'ers and Don's gift /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif








For more details, click on the picture. Warning in large size, you can see dust, not scratches /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## kakster (May 15, 2004)

Congratulations Frenchy, thats one amazing piece to add to your McLux collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 15, 2004)

I desperately would like to join this club! If anyone has any 1x123, white LED McLux, please PM me your asking price. Please help me fulfill my dream of owning a McLux & put me out of my misery. Thank you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## Kiessling (May 15, 2004)

Hey flashlight ... just be patient ... from time to time those are sold in B/S/T ... your time will come ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
bernhard


----------



## balrog (May 15, 2004)

Well, I don't have any McLuxes that are particularly unique, but since I have not seen any McLux PR heads (my favourite) in HA in this thread so far, meet the twins...






Top is a BB1000 with Luxeon III TV0J and below is a BB750 with Luxeon V X3T. "BB1000 on an E2e?" you ask. It's running on a Pila 168S.


----------



## flashlight (May 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
Hey flashlight ... just be patient ... from time to time those are sold in B/S/T ... your time will come ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
bernhard 

[/ QUOTE ]

thank you for your encouragement. Looks like amongst many others I have to camp out at B/S/T & have fast fingers on the keyboard /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Miciobigio (May 16, 2004)

Congrats Frenchy , that is IMHO the most beautiful flashlight i ever seen !!!

I know that you will never sell it .... so i will not waste my ( and your ) time sending a PM to you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif.


----------



## KingSmono (May 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*balrog said:*
Top is a BB1000 with Luxeon III TV0J and below is a BB750 with Luxeon V X3T. "BB1000 on an E2e?" you ask. It's running on a Pila 168S. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Beautiful lights Balrog... So a couple quick questions. Which one do you prefer? How do they compare brightness wise? Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Kiessling (May 16, 2004)

Marco ... ditto. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif
bernhard


----------



## balrog (May 16, 2004)

I mostly use a light when I take the dogs for a walk at night off lead. The Lux III one has the greater throw so it ends up getting the most use. However, the Lux V one is my favourite purely because it is the most impressive lumens to size ratio light that I have and gets the most complements. The light gets the complements, not me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 13, 2004)

My modest collection (with one on the way & another still MIA /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif )


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 13, 2004)

ya see !
not even a month later and you are showing off a pic of your army of McLuxes marching in the land of light ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
The one on top is especially interesting ...
bernhard


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 13, 2004)

What Bernhard said /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

One month ago, you looked for your first McLux, you have already three, it is not so bad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## mut (Jun 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
My modest collection (with one still MIA /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif )






[/ QUOTE ]


You have one coming soon.
If I can keep lights out of someone's ears. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Nice collection flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

mut


----------



## flashlight (Jun 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*mut said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
My modest collection (with one still MIA /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif )






[/ QUOTE ]


You have one coming soon.
If I can keep lights out of someone's ears. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Nice collection flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

mut 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh, the MIA wasn't referring to yours but one from tysonb. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Thanks Bernhard & Pascal but now pockets are not only empty but full of holes although still hoping to own a special special McLux like yours Pascal. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
And now, ladies and gentlemen, one of a kind McLux from Don aka McGizmo. My nice Cpf'ers and Don's gift /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif







/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif

Someone get me a pail quick...!!!


----------



## albert (Jun 13, 2004)

I wish to received one as birthday present this coming Christmas. 

But i think i'm day-dreaming. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## mut (Jun 13, 2004)

Here is a pic of my small collection. I have added a couple. Thanks to Frenchy and TIN





mut


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 13, 2004)

Albert, it's not impossible one day that you get a very special McLux, don't think of it and voila..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I like your collection Jeff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif , but I don't know why the black has my preference /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (And thank to you for the TK /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif)


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 13, 2004)

Well here's a proto of a McLux Aleph-1 that has been refined further since this proto and will be available in limited production components probably two months from now. (I think I can qualify as a McLux fanatic; at least my wife and few friends think so! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif )











The tritium vials and their milled slots are not part of the tail switch which will be the first component available.....


----------



## Miciobigio (Jun 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*McGizmo said:*
Well here's a proto of a McLux Aleph-1 that has been refined further since this proto and will be available in limited production components probably two months from now. 

... CUT ...

[/ QUOTE ]


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow Don /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Every month a new flashlight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif When will my collection be finished /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Paypal ready /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

PS: If his creator is not a McLux fanatic, who is it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## *PS* (Jun 13, 2004)

Fantastic!!!
I want it!!
As FrenchyLed saysayPal ready!


Pietro.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 13, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey guys,

The only thing this light might offer you fellows is increased modularity. This particular proto is blessed with one of Wayne's next gen boost drivers and with the two stage switch, it basically performs at a level near the L1-PR-T 917 in terms of outputs but of course not the runtime.

With the new tail switch, many of the existing lights can be brought up to speed. Most of you probably won't use the tab as method of carry but those few who do will like the fact that you can grab the head of the light, swing it forward while twisting it and have quick and constant on low level light. Simple one handed twistie operation while the light is still safely attached to your person. Man, I'm such a nerd! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif But heck, this is a "fanatic" thread.


----------



## Wolfen (Jun 13, 2004)

Don, I can't wait for those new parts. Paypal ready!


----------



## mut (Jun 13, 2004)

So is the line starting somewhere around here?
Well I want in this line.
PP ready and aimed to go!

mut


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 13, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
very sweet !!!!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif
PayPal loaded and ready at your command, Don !
bernhard


----------



## BigHonu (Jun 13, 2004)

I really like the screw down ring over the lens! PP at the ready!

ALOHA!

Brian


----------



## naromtap (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes very nice! I need one! I will have one! My day will come! You mark my words!


----------



## flashworm (Jun 13, 2004)

Will certainly want one when it's available, nice work don.


----------



## flash.... (Jun 13, 2004)

McGizmo said... 
[ QUOTE ]
(I think I can qualify as a McLux fanatic; at least my wife and few friends think so! ) 

[/ QUOTE ] 
Uhhh, you sir are one of the McLux gods and my thanks goes out to you being part of making such awesome functional works of art! I will of course want one of these myself..., being a fanatic and all.. course, I want the Tritium version... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif... pleease.? 

Very nice work as usual sir. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 13, 2004)

What flash.... said & Don, you need to rest please stop making these things & let our wallets & bank accounts recouperate too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## StoneDog (Aug 27, 2004)

The original 1x123 bead blasted/chromed McLux is still a looker! I'm sorry I missed out on those back when they were available.

Jon


----------



## flashlight (Aug 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*StoneDog said:*
The original 1x123 bead blasted/chromed McLux is still a looker! I'm sorry I missed out on those back when they were available.

Jon 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sadly had to sell my #132 to make way for the Aleph generation.


----------



## StoneDog (Aug 27, 2004)

Flashlight, thanks for the notice but I'm trying to scrape together the funds for a couple of Balrog's e-series bodies and that takes priority!

I'd really like to find one that hasn't been built out yet, but chances of finding a kit (_that I can afford!_) are pretty slim.

Jon


----------



## mut (Aug 28, 2004)

Look what came yesterday.






 <font color="red"> Here </font>  are some more pictures. New Aleph bodies with some of the McLux PR and PR-T heads on them.


mut /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 28, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/duh2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

Very nice Mut /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 28, 2004)

The 1x123 Aleph is gorgeous !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

On 2x123, I am not so sure if I prefer the old McLux-PR head over the Aleph head (for looks only, of course:






Did I already say that I really like this thread? 





bernhard


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## raggie33 (Aug 28, 2004)

my pic didnt come out to good


----------



## flashlight (Aug 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*McGizmo said:*





[/ QUOTE ]

Is that the one that's on the way to me Don? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
Omigosh, Thank you Maestro, Master Maker of Maginificent Mods! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes, shortly after taking that picture, the light left the blue sky of CA to be packed and schleped down to the post office. That light there is the last wizard (first gen anyway) this guy is building! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*McGizmo said:*
Yes, shortly after taking that picture, the light left the blue sky of CA to be packed and schleped down to the post office. That light there is the last wizard (first gen anyway) this guy is building! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I promise NEVER AGAIN to ask you to make one for me (first gen anyway) Don /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif But Ah ha! So there'll be a NexGen Wizard? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif Thanks again. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## *PS* (Aug 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*McGizmo said:*





[/ QUOTE ]

WOW!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

The flashlight of my dreams!!!!!!!!!!


Pietro.


----------



## mut (Sep 9, 2004)

I have had this head for awhile. It was my first McGizmo head. I got it from beretta, and it had a BB/750 R2H in it.(little green for my taste) I sent it off to have a TXIM, and a S017XA reflector put into it.(thanks tylerdurden) I kept the original guts in it.
The pack is a bare all 1x1.5 pack with a McE2S on it.(thanks McGizmo)
Anyway I think it turned out great.






I like to think it as old meets new.
Oh ya, it isn't quite done yet. I have to put a tritium vial in the tailcap.



mut


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 9, 2004)

That looks nice Mut! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## mut (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Don and thank you for the pack and tailcap. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif 

mut


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 10, 2004)

wow! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
this looks extreeeemly nice man! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
bernhard


----------



## *PS* (Sep 10, 2004)

Coool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


Pietro


----------



## cy (Sep 10, 2004)

a few nice lights..


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's a variation on Mut's:


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 10, 2004)

very cool stuff


----------



## mut (Sep 10, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/kewlpics.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif
Nice guys.
Is that the HAII black from the first runs Don?
The black on the head looks different.

mut


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 10, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif great pics!

another variation:






bk


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 10, 2004)

Mut,
The head was bead blasted and the bezel kept smooth. Leo did around 30 of these for me for fixed lighting applications, or so I had planned. I sent off most to Wayne some time ago. I don't know if they ended up on the shoppe or in his house! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kakster (Sep 10, 2004)

At least a few ended up on the shoppe...


----------



## Josey (Sep 10, 2004)

Can anyone repair McLux TKs? I bought one used, and it worked when I got it, but quickly died. It's not the switch, so I presume it's the head, but it's beyond my ability to fix.

Josey


----------



## pizzajoe62 (Sep 12, 2004)

pretty combo bernhard!!!


----------



## Frenchyled (Sep 17, 2004)

Hehe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Another nice jewel from Don arrived today in my collection. The Aleph_1 with only 11 tritium vials /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## gtwace (Sep 18, 2004)

Another variant, The black is with the McE2S tailcap mod. Thanks d.


----------



## flashlight (Sep 18, 2004)

McLux PR 5W WX0V BB500 head with balrog BE1.5 body & stripped Surefire Z52 LOTC. (Works with Pila 150S, 2xCR2 Lithium or Li-On, 1xAA lithium, 1xAA alkaline (but not NiMh).)





as above with balrog BE1 body.





McLux PR-T head with black nitrided E2E body & McE2S tailswitch.





McLux PR-T head with balrog BE1 body & SF Z52 LOTC.





McLux PR-T head with balrog BE1 body & SF Z52 LOTC.





as above with 'stripped, distressed & eroded' McE2S tailcap /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif (HA removal experiment gone horribly wrong! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## mut (Sep 18, 2004)

WOW guys it sure is hard to look at all of these beautiful lights and know that they are not mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

mut


----------



## jtice (Sep 18, 2004)

flashlight,

Is that tailcap really damaged from HA removal?
I think that actually looks cool !
Definatly a very different and unique texture.
I bet its nice and grippy also huh?

How are the threads? Did they hold up enough to tighten properly?

and last but not least..
How in the heck did you do that? and with what? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
I have had my Lye solutions alittle too strog and made the AL have a slight bead blasted look,

Hmm, we should call your "Gravel Blasted" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif
I would seriously like to duplicate that.

-John


----------



## kakster (Sep 18, 2004)

Just mix the Lye a little stronger and forget you've left a flashlight part in there for an hr or so....


----------



## naromtap (Sep 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*naromtap said:*
Yes very nice! I need one! I will have one! My day will come! You mark my words! 

[/ QUOTE ]

...low & behold a few weeks later he won one in a CPF raffle!!







...but after the pics he's just seen he's gonna be on the look out for something else from the man McGizmo...perhaps sommit sporting a 5 watter!!


----------



## flashlight (Sep 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
flashlight,

Is that tailcap really damaged from HA removal?
I think that actually looks cool !
Definatly a very different and unique texture.
I bet its nice and grippy also huh?

How are the threads? Did they hold up enough to tighten properly?

and last but not least..
How in the heck did you do that? and with what? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
I have had my Lye solutions alittle too strog and made the AL have a slight bead blasted look,

Hmm, we should call your "Gravel Blasted" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif
I would seriously like to duplicate that.

-John 

[/ QUOTE ]

The threads are a bit loose but the McE2S switch still works. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I put the tailcap (without the McE2S) in a small glass jar & poured in Enforcer 10 Minute Hair Clog Remover (potassium Hydorxide & Sodium Hypochlorite) overnite, tried scrubbing with a brass wire brush but didn't seem to make any headway, so put left it overnight again in a fresh solution. Still not satisfied, I rinsed it out & then poured in some granules of Plumbo (mfg'd by Krefting & Co. AS. Sodium Hydroxide 30-60%, Sodium Bicarbonate 20-40%) & added some water. Saw some bubbling but nothing dramatic, tried scrubbing some more but it wasn't getting shiny like I expected, so poured in some more granules & then 'nuclear fission' happened! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Noxious fumes & enormous heat emanated from within the glass jar & I feared that it might explode! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif I ran for my life out of the bathroom which was fortunately well ventilated & did not venture back till everything died down about an hour later. I took out what remained of the tailcap, scrubbed & rinsed it & this was the result. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif





Some of the metal surrounding the tapped hole for tripod mount had actually been eroded away! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif & the rest is pitted. But yes, it is actually quite textured & 'grippy' as well as 'artistic' in some sense - you could call it 'deconstructed' or 'distressed' finish /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## jtice (Sep 19, 2004)

LOL wow, thats crazy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Hmm, I still like it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Ah, though, I think yours might be just alittle on the extreme side. lol
I cant beleave the threads survived.
I bet if you get some FLitz, and polish that, it will look really cool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Sep 19, 2004)

Cyril, I haven't such a nice MCE2S in my collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

I made a small picture to show you the Mclux (R)evolution since Turnkey one until Aleph.

From left to right :
McLux Turnkey 2003 (Thanks Mut)
Mclux one of a kind Auction, Black body Mclux
McLux another one of a Kind (Thanks CPfer), I think a pre-aleph one, but with SF included switch.
Aleph_1 with MCE2S.

Maybe Don could explain all history of these flashlights ant there evolution ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I am waiting for the end of the raffle /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 19, 2004)

Quite a collection there Frenchy!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

In the bottom picture, I think the combination of brighter reflective coating of the new McR-27 coupled with the double sided AR coating on the window is rather obvious!


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 19, 2004)

oh yeah !
very nice, Frenchman /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif !
And /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif to actually see the big improvement of the new window and reflector !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Don!
bk


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 19, 2004)

flashlight ... you cap looks ... frosted. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
not bad after all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
bernhard


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Sep 22, 2004)

http://community.webshots.com/album/190663628gvQbdE

feel free, anyone, to post them here instead /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## gregw (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's my two Mclux/Aleph... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

PR X3T with Aleph 2xCR123 body and 22ohm McE2S





Aleph1 SDC/TWOH with E2D body, 60ohm McE2S and 9 Tritium capsules. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 21, 2004)

Just for reactivate this nice thread, add more picts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

My last Aleph McLux one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 22, 2004)

My Black Widow McLux was lost in a move about a month and a half ago; so now I have just one: the electroplated nickel version with white LED and McFlood reflector.

Let's go take a photograph of it...BRB...





That brown crap in the heatsinking fins was not seen until this photograph was taken; and should be disregarded.


----------



## mut (Nov 22, 2004)

The_LED_Museum I hope that isn't from your toilet test.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif
Even with that on it the light still looks very nice.

mut


----------



## bajaiman (Nov 23, 2004)

My McLuxes collection.






Left to right.
PRT AL/DB917/TWOL/BE3/BZ2
PR AL/BB750/X3T/BE3 (with 1 dummy 123)/Mc2ES 22ohm
PR AL/BB600/TWOK/McLux 2xAA
PR NAT/DB917/TWAL/L4 body/Mc2ES 30ohm
PR blk/DB1000/TVOJ/E2D body/clickie
PRT NAT/DB917/TWOL/FB2
PRT blk/DB917/TWOL/Aleph 1x123 (with R123)/clickie.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*mut said:*
The_LED_Museum I hope that isn't from your toilet test.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
I don't think I gave either McLux the toliet test because of their rarity and collectibility. Let me go check their web page...BRB...ok, I gave them a suction test to determine water-resistance of the tailcap, but I was not able to check their bezels for same, so I did not give them the toliet test. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 9, 2005)

My McLux Family as of 1-8-05:


----------



## Gander_Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Some of my McLux's [because of the extreme patients and kindness of: Don McLeish, Wayne Yamaguchi, Martin Crosley, Darell ****ey, Dan Legg,...]
- Russ McGizmos McGizmos


----------



## bajaiman (Feb 22, 2005)

Holy crap!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif ... those are NICE collection of McLuxes!!... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## greenLED (Feb 22, 2005)

Gander_Man, Could you please re-size your pics? Thx!


----------



## Roy (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes! Please resize down to 800 pixels or less.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 23, 2005)

Here's the same pics, a little more dial-up friendly:


----------



## jeffb (Feb 23, 2005)

Here' my "Small, Medium and Large"!!
[image]




[/image]

jeffb


----------



## Gander_Man (Feb 23, 2005)

jeffb,
A few questions...
1). - Is it just a reflection from the flash, or is there something in the accessory hole of that one tailcap that makes it look like it glows?
2). - How do you like Don's new CR2 flare?
3). - Is that one Aleph-1 looking head a prototype the reason it doesn't have grooves?

Nice Gold TiN !!!!!
- Russ


----------



## Gander_Man (Feb 23, 2005)

bajaiman,
Thanks for the nice compliment man *S*.
- Russ
(Gander Man)


----------



## jeffb (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Russ,

1)Reflection from flash!
2)I really like the CR2 flare, running NG500, now, may have NG300 or 400 built...........with the 500, it's a powerhouse and also 2 stage! (The Ft tailcap is impressive)
3)"Chop" built the "bare" Aleph 1 and modified the head, presently running a "Royal Blue" LED! (677ma)

The "Gold Nitrided" is a "Jets 22" creation!!!

jeffb


----------



## Darell (Mar 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Gander_Man said:*
Some of my McLux's [because of the extreme patients and kindness of: Don McLeish, Wayne Yamaguchi, Martin Crosley, Darell ****ey, Dan Legg,...]
- Russ McGizmos McGizmos 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hey, Russ. How'd you get 'em to stick to the side of the suitcase like that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Looks great, man! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Neuroblades (Mar 11, 2005)

OK, I'm new so be nice here. *lol* I've just recent tracked down the McLux light today while looking for a switch to tweak my Surefire. How much is the McLux? Is it still available? Are parts for the DIY'ers available, mainly the switch?


----------



## jeffb (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome!

McLux "early" generations sometimes are sold in Custom BST or B/S/T or McGizmo forums.

In addition, click on "Main Index", then choose McGizmo and you will find much more information. McGizmo, Chop, Darrell and others also buil ALeph lights and sell parts. (see McGizmo FAQ)

Hope this helps! I'm sure others will chime in!

jeffb

McGizmo series are available assembled from the "Shoppe" Aleph Assembled Parts also available at the "Shoppe" Aleph parts


----------



## Gander_Man (Mar 12, 2005)

Neuroblades,
Considered by many the "Grandfather" of all the custom light (although certainly not the first), think of the "McLux" as the 1st of 2 main series of lights designed by Don McLeish [McGizmo](The 2nd being the "Aleph" series). It, unfortunately, is discontinued, and most part sources have dried up. The exception would BE the switch, which is a "'Kroll' clickie". The 'Kroll' is only contained in what you see in the black rubber boot, and this self contained switch should not be confused with the accessory friendly collar you see that is all one peice with the battery tube. The 'Custom BST' thread is highest odds place to find one.
- Russ


----------



## Gander_Man (Apr 17, 2006)

Still one of the best looking custom lights ever designed *VBS*...
- Russ


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 17, 2006)

Long lost thread ...  ... needs an update:











bernie


----------



## Gander_Man (Apr 17, 2006)

Doc-K,
Can you please warn us before posting any more pictures of that light so we can all don our Solar Flare Up Goggles ?!?
Get it? "don" Hee hee!!
Sweet light as usual my friend *S*,
Russ


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Russ  :wave: ... how about some nice pics of your precious beauties? Since your last show-off pics I am sure you have a bunch more to "rub in" ... :devil:
bernie


----------

